# Mini S - Updated



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Current Mini S:


----------



## didiplants (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow that is really nice.
I really like those rocks.
You did a great job.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Color, texture and shape of the moss mounds compliment those rocks very well. I love how you broke that up with the Bolbitus. Just little more Cyperus and I say you have a contender!!

Well done.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice tank, the sparkling moss sorrounding the rocks is just awesome. Is that a Coralife mini light fixture you have hanging over the tank? How are you dosing the tank?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Great tank. I just love the mosses!:mrgreen:


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Fantastic House! That moss is beautiful! What kind is it?
I understand that the Cyperus can get really tall. How can you manage it in a little tank like that?


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow that turned out awesome! I wasn't feeling the tank when you were showing the initial changes, but wow! Inspiring work! I hope one day my Mini-S will look as great. What kind of rocks are those?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the great comments.

Roy,
Yep I agree, especially with the Bolbitus it definitely needs more Cyperus to balance. BTW - If I had more I'd sell you some. Hope you found some. 


Bunbuku,
It's Peacock moss. Your right, the Cyperus can get tall, but it's not especially fast growing and will actually make a nice effect if it runs along the top of the water. 

Jdinh04
Yes it's a mini coralife. The tank gets a light EI dosing with diy co2.

Snuffy,
They are lava rocks.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

houseofcards said:


> It's Peacock moss. Your right, the Cyperus can get tall, but it's not especially fast growing and will actually make a nice effect if it runs along the top of the water.


House - where did you get the moss? I think it will make a perfect ground cover for a low tech/low light tank - that I am planning one day.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Real nice tank!

Little suggestion, replace the Cyperus stem with a fine leaved stem. 
I see a red stem there to break up the color a little, maybe Ludwigia arcuata even Rotala sp. 'Colorata'. The colorata may have a little to large leave though.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Bigstick,

Thanks for the comments. Yeah I see where your going with the arcuata. That might be an option, although I do like the way the Cyperus drapes back to the left over the scape. I'd like to get it alittle higher along the waters edge. That's what's great about these nanos, you can really experiment without to much effort, although it is AS2 in there. :Cry:


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Another shot of the tank:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

that is beautiful, love the scape of round stones w/ the moss


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

foofooree said:


> that is beautiful, love the scape of round stones w/ the moss


Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

very nice. Try removing the gear.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> very nice. Try removing the gear.


Thanks. Yep I'm going to do that once it grows in a bit more.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Few more pics:


----------

